# Finished Drying Wheel



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone for your help and ideas. here is the new drying wheel. It is a compiling of a number of other wheels I've seen here. thanks again.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Very nice wheel Mike, I don't think a Micro motor would have moved that.pete


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

So far so good. I figure if the motor does go out I can buy alarger one and retro fit it. I ran it last night for awhile and it seemed fine. hazmail, what size/type motor would you use/recommend in the event that it does fizzle out? 

Thanks


----------



## handcarvedlures (Mar 31, 2009)

I like the idea of holes for the rods.


----------

